# Wo Lüfter anstecken? (Kein 3-pin-Stecker am Netzteil)



## Kornspitz (16. Dezember 2009)

*Wo Lüfter anstecken? (Kein 3-pin-Stecker am Netzteil)*

Hallo!

Bin grad dabei mir meinen neuen PC zusammenzubauen, und weiß nicht wie ich die Lüfter anschließen soll. Wenn möglich würd ich's gern ohne zusätzliche Teile (Lüftersteuerung) einbauen.

Ich hab 2 Lüfter (Scythe Slipstream 800), an denen ist jeweils ein 3pin-Stecker dran, und ein Adapter auf 4pin-Molex dabei.
Mein Mainboard (ASRock P43DE) hat nur den CPU-Lüfter-Steckplatz und zusätzlich nur EINEN 3pin-Fan-Stecker.
Das Netzteil (Be Quiet Pure Power 530) hat diese Steckplätze.

1. Kann ich die Lüfter mit dem 4-pin-Molex-Adapter direkt ans Netzteil anstecken? Bei den Netzteil-Steckern steht zwar HDD/DVD drauf, aber sonst gibt's keinen der dafür in Frage kommt. ?!
2. Spricht was dagegen, 1 Lüfter am Netzteil und den anderen am Mainboard anzustecken? Und wenn ich's so mach: Ist egal, welchen ich wo ansteck? Ich würd dann wohl den hinteren am Netzteil anstecken, wegen Unterdruck und Lautstärke.
3. Kann ich beide am Mainboard anstecken? In der Anleitung vom MB steht nix drüber, ob der 2 Lüfter verträgt. Würd das überhaupt viel bringen? Die Slipstream 800er sollen eh so leise sein, da macht's wohl eh nix wenn der mit dem 4pin-Stecker am Netzteil hängt und immer läuft, oder?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wo Lüfter anstecken? (Kein 3-pin-Stecker am Netzteil)*

1.ja kannst du ohne probs machen
2.es spricht nichts dagegen, der wo am nt hängt läuft noch so 2-3min nach somit würde ich einen nehmen der die warme luft rausbefördert also denn hinteren.
3.ja mit einem y-stecker geht auch das, jedes normale mb hält 2 lüfter an einem steckplatz aus


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wo Lüfter anstecken? (Kein 3-pin-Stecker am Netzteil)*

die be quiet haben meist auch noch eine Anlaufautomatik die am Anfang für einen kurzen Augenblick eine Stromspitze geben um die Lüfter zu starten das auf garkeinen Fall einer hängen bleibt, und die laufen 3min nach (nach dem Ausschallten).


----------



## Kornspitz (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wo Lüfter anstecken? (Kein 3-pin-Stecker am Netzteil)*

Ok, dann mach ich's wie geplant und steck den vorderen am MB, und den hinteren am NT an.

Danke!


----------

